# geom lvm class



## Dante (Dec 19, 2008)

Hi,

I found this entry on the website :
http://www.freebsd.org/news/status/report-2007-10-2007-12.html

But I didn't find any other information about the geom lvm class or glvm.

How can i activate it in the kernel ? Is here any tools about it ?

Thank


----------



## brd@ (Dec 20, 2008)

It has not been imported to FreeBSD yet. It is likely we won't see it until FreeBSD 8.


----------



## danger@ (Dec 22, 2008)

you need options GEOM_LINUX_LVM in your kernel configuration file. It has been renamed to linux_lvm some time ago. However I'm not sure about its state, i.e. whether it works or not.

BTW it's in RELENG_7(_1) not only _8...


----------



## Dante (Dec 22, 2008)

I finally compiled a kernel from RELENG_7 just the time to transfer the files from my lvm into my new system.

Thank you


----------



## tingo (Dec 22, 2008)

danger@ said:
			
		

> you need options GEOM_LINUX_LVM in your kernel configuration file. It has been renamed to linux_lvm some time ago. However I'm not sure about its state, i.e. whether it works or not.
> 
> BTW it's in RELENG_7(_1) not only _8...



It certainly is in RELENG_7. I didn't know - thanks for pointing it out.
after doing an "geom linux_lvm load" I can now do:
root@kg-vm# geom linux_lvm status
root@kg-vm# geom linux_lvm list
This is on a machine running:
root@kg-vm# uname -a
FreeBSD kg-vm.kg4.no 7.0-STABLE FreeBSD 7.0-STABLE #12: Wed Aug 13 13:28:56 CEST 2008     root@kg-vm.kg4.no:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC  amd64
I don't have any lvm on that machine, so I can't test any further.


----------

